# Amazon instant video



## wldlif7 (Sep 16, 2012)

What's with Amazon Instant video not playing on Tivo Mini? When you purchase a instant video it states you can play/store on up to 2 tivo units. I only have a Roamio and a mini. 

Stored/downloaded to my Roamio, but not able to view on mini. 

Something does not seem right about this. Am I missing something?

Thanks for any input


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

wldlif7 said:


> What's with Amazon Instant video not playing on Tivo Mini? When you purchase a instant video it states you can play/store on up to 2 tivo units. I only have a Roamio and a mini.
> 
> Stored/downloaded to my Roamio, but not able to view on mini.
> 
> ...


Its not currently supported. There are rumors that TiVo is working on an updated Amazon app but there has not been any confirmation from TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Only Amazon downloads are currently supported on TiVos and Minis can't download.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

sbiller said:


> Its not currently supported. There are rumors that TiVo is working on an updated Amazon app but there has not been any confirmation from TiVo.





moyekj said:


> Only Amazon downloads are currently supported on TiVos and Minis can't download.


I think you may have missed the actual question. The OP says he has downloaded an Amazon video to his Roamio but can not stream it to his mini. Is that true? Seems like he should be able to stream it from the Roamio to the mini, but I don't know and don't have a mini to test.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes I did misread. But yes OP is correct, Amazon downloads are prohibited for MRV and MRS for some stupid reason.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Mini is just like another TiVo. You can't view Amazon content downloaded on one TiVo from another. And since the Mini can download content, it is not possible to view Amazon content on them. This is one feature I hope they rectify soon. Since I'm reliant one two Minis now I'm not able to watch my normal Amazon content from TiVos like I have in the past. Only from my main viewing location which has my Roamio Pro an dOTA only Premiere


----------



## johncoyne (Jul 15, 2003)

So Roamio Pro is not compatible with Amazon Instant Video at this time?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

johncoyne said:


> So Roamio Pro is not compatible with Amazon Instant Video at this time?


Correct, and it's not just the Roamio Pro. None of the models are compatible.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

johncoyne said:


> So Roamio Pro is not compatible with Amazon Instant Video at this time?


 Roamios work fine with Amazon Instant Video (that you download to TiVos). It's only Amazon Prime videos (streaming) that are not supported by any TiVo.


----------

